# RCI - no more exchange fee cancellation protection



## Laurie (Oct 19, 2012)

Looks like they've done away with the $89 cancellation protection, which used to give you your exchange fee back via coupon if you had to cancel. Now all they have is the $49 trade power protection.

I've been systematically taking the former, ever since an elderly parent developed some serious health issues. Otherwise I might hesitate to make any confirmations at all, especially overseas.

Today I went to confirm 2 holds I had for Europe, and that option is gone. I have til tomorrow to rethink this now. Boo.

One of the recent "enhancements" I guess.  (That $49 trade power protection is almost bogus because they take your money, and never ever have to give money back.  Just 100% profit for them.)   :annoyed:


----------



## jlwquilter (Oct 19, 2012)

Yes, this is very bad news to me too. 

After all, we 'bought' the TPUs from our resort with our MF money. 

Now if I cancel an exchange I lose the new $199 exchange fee (!!)  to RCI and still have to pay another $199 to get a new 'replacement' exchange. That adds close to $400 to get one vacation? On top of the origonal MF/TPU cost? HOLY COW! At least under the old insurance structure I could justify the $89 cost since I got not only the TPUs back but also the exchange fee to use for the replacement exchange. On the rare occassions when I cancelled one exchange to replace it immediately with an 'upgrade' exchange I saw the $89 fee as just that - an upgrade fee.

My life has taken a left turn in the past several weeks and I now have to seriously review if timeshares even fit anymore and this change on RCI's part makes a real difference in what the answer will be.


----------



## csxjohn (Oct 19, 2012)

It's no wonder that timeshares are harder and harder to sell.

All the bad press about timehare scammers, and the people not in the know just equate this with all timeshares, to the high pressure sales and the trading companies making it worse and worse.

Don't they realize that their livelihood depends on us trading our units?  I think we'll be seeing more and more disadvantages to RCI before we see any improvements.  Good for the stock holders, not so good for those of us who just want to vaca in different resorts in different areas.

It's like they think that everyone has to deposit units with them and they will do as they darn well please.


----------



## JanT (Oct 19, 2012)

I've been sitting on the fence trying to decide whether to move our Windjammer Landing St. Lucia week to II with everything else we have.  This takes care of sitting on the fence.  So long RCI!!!


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 20, 2012)

It just takes time to drill down and find all the ''enhancements'' RCI imposes on members when they have one of these major shutdowns!


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Oct 20, 2012)

Did you call to see if you can add it?

remember that there were "computer enhancements" this past weekend.

It is still listed under "help".


----------



## BevL (Oct 20, 2012)

sandkastle4966 said:


> Did you call to see if you can add it?
> 
> remember that there were "computer enhancements" this past weekend.
> 
> It is still listed under "help".



I called on Monday because it is still in their terms and conditions but was advised that they no longer offer insurance that covers both your fee and your TPUs.  I didn't bother getting the insurance they offer now because unless you cancel fairly last minute you get a big chunk of your TPUs back anyway.

Although I always got the insurance and have used it a few times (and will again in December when I release a couple of Hawaii weeks), this isn't a deal breaker with RCI for me personally.  I don't believe Interval has ever offered that type of insurance.


----------



## Carolinian (Oct 20, 2012)

BevL said:


> I called on Monday because it is still in their terms and conditions but was advised that they no longer offer insurance that covers both your fee and your TPUs.  I didn't bother getting the insurance they offer now because unless you cancel fairly last minute you get a big chunk of your TPUs back anyway.
> 
> Although I always got the insurance and have used it a few times (and will again in December when I release a couple of Hawaii weeks), this isn't a deal breaker with RCI for me personally.  I don't believe Interval has ever offered that type of insurance.



DAE does and much cheaper than RCI's was.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 20, 2012)

Carolinian said:


> DAE does and much cheaper than RCI's was.


 
last year DAE's insurance was only $20.
I am going to start looking into additional trading compannies.


----------



## theo (Oct 20, 2012)

*On the topic of drilling...*



Carolinian said:


> <snip> .... drill down and find all the ''enhancements'' RCI imposes on members...<snip>



There are unconfirmed rumors that RCI has appointed a new Director of "Enhancements". His name is reportedly Ben Dover. If true, future RCI announcement of changes could appropriately be headlined...

*New RCI enhancements planned --- Ben Dover.*


----------



## Tacoma (Oct 20, 2012)

Theo

You made me laugh!

Thanks
Joan


----------



## ausman (Oct 20, 2012)

Me too.

Not as smart as Joan, I had to read a second time.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 20, 2012)

Choice.  :hysterical:


----------



## WinniWoman (Oct 21, 2012)

Don't forget about Vacation Guard. I don't know about exchange fees, but I do know they will insure your own timeshares and maintenance fees, as well as timeshare rentals from another owner, for the entire year, as well as the other traveling expenses that most travel insurers cover. So, if you rent a timeshare-covered. If you are using your home resort and have to cancel-maintenance fee goes back to you. I am using them for the first time this year, since I have not renewed my RCI membership, so I do not know how well they do when you actually have to make a claim.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 21, 2012)

> I've been sitting on the fence trying to decide whether to move our Windjammer Landing St. Lucia week to II with everything else we have. This takes care of sitting on the fence. So long RCI!!!


Does II provide an insurance product that will refund the exchange fee on a cancellation?  I did not think they did.


----------



## nursie (Oct 26, 2012)

*Sad*

this one caught me by surprise too.  
I have 4 Special Needs children and haven't ever had to cancel a vacation but if I booked a 3 week vacation out of state , it was 'peace of mind' to know I wouldn't lose it all TPU's and finances.
Now it only covers the TPUs which helps some but really doesn't replace the large cost of exchange fees which can certainly add up.
This is not enhancement, this is a diminishment.


----------



## JudyS (Jan 9, 2013)

I just saw this thread! I take it RCI really did implement this change? What crummy news!


----------

